# Is drip edge essential?



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

I am in the middle of pulling five layers of shingles off of my house for some long over do roof repairs and was wondering if I need to use drip edge when I re shingle it. I ask because I don't particularly like the way they look on a finished roof. I'd rather not use then if they are not essential for a good job. What sez the experts?


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

Use it...water has surface tension characteristics that will keep it against the structure and follow down onto your fascia. From there your roof sheathing will act like paper towels and suck up the water. Over a short period of time your entire fascia and roof edge sheathing would turn to mush...The drip edge does exactly its namesake. It drips the water away from the structure so it stays dry.


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

it depends where you live. In FL it is code, most of the country it is not code.

While I am never an advocate of faster and easier, almost nobody around here installs drip edge at the gables/rakes, us included. Instead we install a bleeder starter course verticle up the gables. The exception to the rule is when we redeck roofs and need to hide the plywood edge, then we drip edge and bleeder. We seldom ever see water damage at gables/rakes. 

At the overhang/drip lines, some kind of metal flashing is a very good idea. If there is a gutter, do not use drip edge but instead use a gutter apron. The two are not the same. If there is no gutter, then use an outside drip edge (ODE).


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

As a point of reference, I picked out a random GAF shingle and looked at the installation instructions. "Non-Corrosive Metal Drip edge" at all edges is noted.

http://www.gaf.com/Roofing/Resident...tion_Instructions__Tri-Lingua-247-2569-v2.pdf


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

You're right, but a quick scan shows that it is NOT a warranty requirement. Infact the exact working on page #1 (not the cover page) states:


> NON-CORRODING METAL DRIP EDGES: Recommended along rake and eave edges on all decks, especially plywood decks or OSB decks.


 Key word is recommended. The only areas the drip edge is shown is in the detail drawing showing how to intall it at various locations. It does't state that the drip edge must be installed. 

I'm not advocating cutting any corners, all I am saying is that while it won't hurt to install a drip edge at a rake or gable, it also isn't mandatory. The majority of our work is tear-offs, and very seldom will we ever see a drip edge used at a gable/rake, and very seldom will we ever see any water related damage or infiltration at the gable or rake. In my opinion a drip edge at a rake or gable is often overkill in my climate, at a drip overhang I feel a drip edge is mandatory to protect the fascia, but I also see nothing in the warranty requirements nor code which states that it is mandatory. I'll put it another way, if you're trying to save a couple bucks without really comprimising on any quality, the negation of a drip edge at the gables is a place to start. 

I am a CertainTeed certified contractor. I have had conversations with the regional rep as well as the national contractor services manager. flashings, and drip edges, have been discussed as part of their enhanced/upgraded Sure Start warranties. I was told that the ODE is not mandatory for warranty coverage.


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

yep, Grumpy, it's not required for warranty. Just posted that for a point of reference for the OP.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you gentlemen, I was more concerned about appearance than saving a few dollars. The eaves will be concealed by the gutters but the gables are quite visible and a "canned color" strip along there was undesirable. I rank water tight as #1 so I will install it anyway and paint to match the trim board I guess.


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

Do not put drip edge at the eaves/gutter lines. Instead use a gutter apron. It'll work much better for you. 

If you go to a siding supply house you can probably get the drip edge to match pretty close in color to the existing. Most siding suppliers will carry 30 or so colors of aluminum.


----------

